# Bridge Crossing Diorama



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Every two years, IPMS Ottawa holds CapCon, our modelling contest and show. This year, one of our members, Juan Lopez donated a diorama base to the club and we decided to do a group build based on this for display only at this years' CapCon. The diorama base is a stone bridge over a stream, so we decided to have two vehicles deciding who gets to go over first. Dave Wynes built an Italeri (ex-Peerless/Max) US Army Deuce-and-a-half, while Igor Roza built a Tasca Canadian Sherman III. I sbuilt and painted figures forthe diorama. I satred out with Master Box's "Friendly Boxing Match" and added some Dragon US Infantry, Tamiya British Infantry and assorted other figures from Tamiya's Ford GPA and Universal Carrier. Most of the figures were built stock with some rearranging of parts. The one figure which got some further reworking started out as a Russian in coveralls from the GPA kit. I did some re-sculpting to make his coveralls into a British "pixie suit" tankers' outfit. The diorama depicts the Deuce and the Sherman facing each other on either end of the bridge while a Yank and a Canuck box to see who gets to go first. The soldiers from the Deuce, the tank crew and some passing Canadian infantry watch on. Further details were add from an Italeri signage kit, resin stowage for the Sherman and a Tamiya vehicle accessory kit. Igor is finishing up the painting of the tank, which will be in Canadian 5th Armoured Division markings, and I'm putting the finishing touched on the 25 figures. CapCon is on the 26th on this month at the Nepean Sportsplex, so anyone who's in the Ottawa area that weekend, come on out and see the models. There are usually about 600 entries in the show, plus a dealers' room. Admission is open to the public and details can be found at http://www.ipmsottawa.com/capcon/index.php

I'll post pics as soon as final assembly of the diorama is complete, hopefully the middle of next week.


----------

